# Embroidery



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I have just finished embroidering a table-cloth for a friend in Florida for Christmas.....On each corner of the cloth, are bows, so I did two green (on alternate corners) (her favourite colour) and two red (to make it a bit Christmassy), and there is a spray of flowers in the middle of the cloth.
This is something I like to do, as a change from knitting.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Is that machine embroidery? It's very professional looking. I never could make my machine do that. Good job.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

W---O----W!!!!! is that HAND done ?or machine emb.?...either way YOU ---*dun*---good )


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I am the ONLY machine I have for this embroidery....wouldn't know how to use a machine anyway...ALL HAND DONE.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful embroidery. I can see you've spent many hours making this. Must be a very special friend to be worthy of such a gorgeous gift.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

amanda81164 said:


> Beautiful embroidery. I can see you've spent many hours making this. Must be a very special friend to be worthy of such a gorgeous gift.


She IS a very special friend....I have many (lucky me)


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I am the ONLY machine I have for this embroidery....wouldn't know how to use a machine anyway...ALL HAND DONE.


Beautiful hand work!!! prompting me to drag out some uncompleted pieces I have tucked away. It's been a while since I did embroidery.

Your friend will be thrilled with the gift.

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful ..reminds me of my Moms' embroidery it's so neat and perfect..your friend will love it..


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I am the ONLY machine I have for this embroidery....wouldn't know how to use a machine anyway...ALL HAND DONE.


You did a beautiful job making this tablecloth. It almost reminds me of the one my Mom made years and years ago.

I use to embroidery myself when I was younger, but knitting took over my passion and I have not done any embroidery in a long time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful hand embroidery. Is it satin stitch?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I am the ONLY machine I have for this embroidery....wouldn't know how to use a machine anyway...ALL HAND DONE.


OMG, I am beyond impressed. That is lovely work.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Beautiful work! As the kids would say.....awesome!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautifully done, your friend will love them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Wow this is. So lovely


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I am the ONLY machine I have for this embroidery....wouldn't know how to use a machine anyway...ALL HAND DONE.


incredible!!! you do this far better than any machine can!


----------



## Niaa (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow..wow...some more wow ..&#128512;


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

I love to embroider too but usually skip anything that has much of the satin stitch. Yours is BEAUTIFUL! You obvioulsy have a lot more patience for that than I do.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Excellent embroidery,beautiful, not enough superlatives to actually praise this enough. I've done hand embroidery but could never hope to do something so wonderful. Your satin stitch is magnificent .


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

So beautifully done!


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome...that is super embroidery!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those are amazing.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

martina said:


> Beautiful hand embroidery. Is it satin stitch?


Yes, the roses are satin stitch


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Yes, the roses are satin stitch


Excellent!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Your satin stitch looks perfect! Beautiful!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Betty, you certainly have great eyesight to do such beautiful work. Aug 8 you will be another year older, Happy Birthday. May your eyesight continue being as sharp as it is today so you can continue on with your embroidery for many years to come.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Betty, you certainly have great eyesight to do such beautiful work. Aug 8 you will be another year older, Happy Birthday. May your eyesight continue being as sharp as it is today so you can continue on with your embroidery for many years to come.


Thank you for the birthday wishes Ann.
When I am embroidering, I am able to take my glasses off - just need the glasses for long distance....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes Ann.
> When I am embroidering, I am able to take my glasses off - just need the glasses for long distance....


I do the same thing when I want to look at something close up. Yet there are times I want to take off my glasses and they are off already. :-D


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

Love your work! Hand embroidery isn't seen much these days. I don't know why. It doesn't take too long to do & the work really enhances the article it's done on (imho). Maybe this is due to so many clothes made of knit fabrics.

Thanks for posting your embroidery!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes Ann.
> When I am embroidering, I am able to take my glasses off - just need the glasses for long distance....


Same here!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

oh my goodness! Beautiful!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow. That is amazing. Beautiful, beautiful work. I find it hard to do something that is going to take some time. I'm all for a quick result!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Lovely work, and very lucky friend to receive such a beautiful hand embroidery table cloth.&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful hand work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Very stunning and well done handwork! The tablecloth is beautiful!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Bettyirene, your hand work is just beautiful. Such even lovely stitches and no puckering. Lucky friend to receive such a beautiful keepsake.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> She IS a very special friend....I have many (lucky me)


Could I become your special friend? I love this!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my, this is just beautiful! You are so talented!

Hazel


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful piece of work, so skillfully done.


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful work Betty, your stitches are wonderful, I also enjoy doing embroidery, and always am working on some redwork or bluework, and just take a break from knitting and crocheting too. Please keep taking pictures of your awesome work, I know your friend is going to love this tablecloth from you. And I hope that you had a wonderful Birthday!!!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Beautiful - perfect work.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> She IS a very special friend....I have many (lucky me)


YOU have to be a special friend to have a special friend. You must be a wonderful person to know. And by the way, your work is fabulous !! I haven't done any embroidery for years. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow - what great work you do!!!!


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

mungie32 said:


> YOU have to be a special friend to have a special friend. You must be a wonderful person to know. And by the way, your work is fabulous !! I haven't done any embroidery for years. Thanks for showing us.


 :thumbup: Bettyirene is a wonderful person to know...although I have not met her in person....she is a very special friend to me too!! :lol:


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Very pretty. She will love it


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Could I become your special friend? I love this!


I thought you already was my friend!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Rena 2 said:


> Beautiful work Betty, your stitches are wonderful, I also enjoy doing embroidery, and always am working on some redwork or bluework, and just take a break from knitting and crocheting too. Please keep taking pictures of your awesome work, I know your friend is going to love this tablecloth from you. And I hope that you had a wonderful Birthday!!!


Thank you - birthday was a little marred this year, by having to attend a funeral.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you all for your wonderful support and comments on my embroidery - even though it doesn't deserve such high praise for the stitches - as I can see they are not perfect (but the best I could do) - maybe it looks better in the photo than it does from what I can see. I think of you ALL as great friends.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow. Your satin stitch looks perfect. 

Robin


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful, I love embroidery and you do wonderful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work and nice flowers.


----------



## liludegknits (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

bettyirene.......your stitching is beautiful.....

my Mom used to Embroidery and I do to a little but yours is exquiste......

I know your friend will enjoy this immensely.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Beautiful hand embroidery. And such a lot of hardwork. Your friend will love it. I'd be thrilled if I was given something like this.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautifully done...


----------

